# Problema  con motor monofasico



## juan9219 (Oct 16, 2011)

hola gente, necesito su ayuda, tengo un motor monofasico que era de un extractor que tengo que arreglar, trabaja a 220v y 50hz y es de 1/8hp y gira a 2800rpm, creo que es identico a este diagrama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





el problema es que gira muy lento y hace un ruido impresionanete, pero medi los bobinados y estan bien, el principal me dio 112 ohms y el de arranque obviamente medido despues del capacitor me dio 216 ohms y el capacitor es de 2.53 uf, alguna idea

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2011)

En algunos motores si el centrífugo no abre la velocidad se mantiene baja --> Verificar centrífugo


----------



## juan9219 (Oct 16, 2011)

ahi lo desarme, pero no tiene centrifugo, despues del capacitor va directo al bobinado, todos tienen centrifugo y le falta o puede no tener. gracias fogo por responder tan rapido


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2011)

juan9219 dijo:


> ahi lo desarme, pero no tiene centrifugo, despues del capacitor va directo al bobinado, todos tienen centrifugo y le falta o puede no tener. gracias fogo por responder tan rapido



Nop, no todos, los motores de baja potencia pueden trabajar con el bobinado de arranque permanentemente conectado.

¿ Estado de Bujes ?


----------



## juan9219 (Oct 16, 2011)

buenos, el motor si lo giro con la mano esta re blandito, y no tiene carbones como para que se gasten y los dos bobinados estan bien aparentemente, ninguno cortado ni nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2011)

El valor de capacitor que escribiste, ¿ Lo mediste o es lo que dice la carcasa ? 
Caso 2 --> Reemplazar capacitor


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 16, 2011)

no basta conque este blandito.. mueve el eje hacia los lados.. no debe tener moviente alguno... posiblemente el ruido es que tiembla el rotor por el magnetismo bla bla bla..


----------



## juan9219 (Oct 16, 2011)

lo medi, la carcasa no dice nada, solo la marca que es marvall, es de plástico rojo y le salen dos cables, podría ser que este medio gastado y por eso no arranque?? como puedo saber el valor original o de cuanto ponerle?


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 16, 2011)

Pero ese _ruido impresionanete_ como es?  Vibración estructural o es un zumbido de 100Hz del motor?


----------



## juan9219 (Oct 16, 2011)

es una vibracion fuerte y el ruido lo hace en el buje de atras, el problema debe andar por ahi, por ahi el buje de atras esta medio gastado, pero el otro buje esta nuevo, el rotor no tiene absolutamente nada de juego, solo se mueve para adentro y para afuera, pero no para los costados


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 16, 2011)

juan9219 dijo:


> es una vibracion fuerte y el ruido lo hace en el buje de atras, el problema debe andar por ahi, por ahi el buje de atras esta medio gastado, pero el otro buje esta nuevo, el rotor no tiene absolutamente nada de juego, solo se mueve para adentro y para afuera, pero no para los costados


Versión onomatopéyica: La vibracion fuerte es un MMMMM ,un TRRRRRRR o un CRACRACRA?


----------



## juan9219 (Oct 17, 2011)

seria como trrrrrrrrr, es como si una parte de los bobindos lo quieren girar para un lado y una mas chica lo quiere girar para el otro, ademas el circuito de arranque da mucha mas resistencia que el otro, por ahi se corto en algun lado y la unica solucion es llevarlo a rebobinar


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 17, 2011)

Un problema en el bobinado te haría un MMMM o TNNNN ,  eso tiene todas las fichas de problema mecánico. O sea, problema de bujes o rodamientos (si tiene), eje doblado o aletas desbalanceadas por golpe...


----------



## electropro (Ago 9, 2017)

Hola no se si es el lugar correcto para hacer esta pregunta, tengo una bomba presurizadora y se revento el capacitor lo desarme para poder comprar uno nuevo y revisar que todo este bien, pero cuando medí las bobinas me dan las dos iguales 209 ohms no se si es normal que den las dos bobinas la misma medida, el motor es 1/8hp 220v 50hz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2017)

Depende del fabricante y del modelo , pero si es bastante común


----------



## electropro (Ago 10, 2017)

Osea que está bien solo le pongo un capacitor como para una bobina de arranque y listo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2017)

La medida ohmica no define totalmente un bobinado , podría tener una espira en corto , mide perfecto y luego hecha humo.

Pero si , ponele el capacitor idéntico al que llevaba


----------



## electropro (Ago 10, 2017)

el capacitor según lo que pude averiguar era 450vac 40/70/21 es todo el dato que me pasaron


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2017)

40/70/21 es un código , no es la capacidad


----------

